# GCSE English...



## M12BJN

All taken from genuine GCSE English exam papers or possible made up by someone who has too much time on there hands. :

- His thoughts tumbled in his head, making and breaking alliances like underpants in a tumble dryer.

- Murphy fell 12 stories, hitting the pavement like a paper bag filled with vegetable soup.

- Her hair glistened in the rain like nose hair after a sneeze.

- Her eyes were like two brown circles with big black dots in the centre

- Her vocabulary was as bad as, like, whatever.

- The politician was gone but unnoticed, like the full stop after the Dr. on a Dr Pepper can.

- John and Mary had never met. They were like two hummingbirds who had also never met.

- The thunder was ominous sounding, much like the sound of a thin sheet of metal being shaken backstage during the storm scene in a play.

- The plan was simple, like my brother Phil. But unlike Phil, this plan might just work.

- The young fighter had a hungry look, the kind you get from not eating for a while.

- Oh, Jason, take me!" she panted, her breasts heaving like a student on 31p-a-pint night.

- He was as lame as a duck. Not the metaphorical lame duck either, but a real duck that was actually lame. Maybe from stepping on a land mine or something.

- Her artistic sense was exquisitely refined, like someone who can tell butter from "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter."

- She had a deep, throaty, genuine laugh, like that sound a dog makes just before it throws up.

- It came down the stairs looking very much like something no one had ever seen before.

- It was a working class tradition, like fathers chasing kids around with their power tools.

- He was deeply in love. When she spoke, he thought he heard bells, as if she were a dustcart reversing.

- She grew on him like she was a colony of E. coli and he was room-temperature British beef.

- She walked into my office like a centipede with 98 missing legs.

- Her voice had that tense, grating quality, like a first-generation thermal paper fax machine that needed a band tightened.

- It hurt the way your tongue hurts after you accidentally staple it to the wall.


----------



## TTotal

Ace !


----------

